# C-l-e-a-n U-p



## internetman (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi,
My friends were over and I stepped out of the room for a min- and when I came back - they were looking at ****ography - Now, how do I erase the tracks? I am not the type of person that looks at that or has it on my computer.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, what web browser on what os was it? that makes a world of difference because everyone keeps it in a different place. if its safari on mac os x 10.4 do the following, and remember, this will basiclly set safari to new, like you've never used it before:
1.launch safari
2.menu safari>empty cache... then click the empty button
3.menu history>clear history
4.menu window>downloads then click the clear button at the bottom of the window that just opened
5.menu safari>preferences... click the icon security, then the button show cookies then the button clear all
6.click on the magnifying glass next to the google search field, and select clear recent searches.
7.click on the open book icon that is all the way to the left on your bookmark bar and go through your bookmarks, clicking on ones you don't want, then pushing the delete key on your keyboard.
after all of that, there shouldn't be anything else on it. now for the last and most important step:
8.assign your mac a password, and log out before leaving the room when stupid friends are around. rogram:


----------



## Simplehelp (Aug 10, 2006)

Was this in OS X? You'll want to clear the browser's cache, history and maybe even cookies. Instructions for clearing the history for Firefox, Safari and Camino can be found here. Instructions for clearing the cache in Safari are here. 
Instructions for clearing the cache/cookies in Firefox (pre-1.5) are here.
If those links don't help, just google "clear cache in (your browser)". 

If there are "new" or questionable .gif, .jpg, .mpg, .avi, .wmf files on your desktop (did they download any of this and save it?), you'll want to drag them to the trash. 

You can also do a quick search for files by bringing up Spotlight (apple-key + Space by default), doing a search for gif (or jpg etc), select "Show All" and then sort by date. That way you'll be able to narrow down the files by the time your friends were using your computer. 

Hope this helps,

Ross

ps. if you're still stuck, let us/me know which browser you're using (or they were using) and which operating system (and version ideally). Also, were they using bittorrent to download porn/whatever? Or any file sharing software.. or was this all web browser.


----------



## internetman (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey!

I couldn't find anything on the desktop. Here is what I did:
1. Reset Safari
2. Trashed Users Cache, HD/Library Cache and System Cache
3. Deleted Console log
4. Deleted History.plist/Download.plst/Icons folder
5. Deleted Safari Prefs.
6. Deleted Macromedia folder in prefs
7. Ran Onyx about 5 times with all check boxed except, remove DS store and content index...

Do you think I got it all out? They were looking at porn on the internet via web browser then they went to youtube.com and and were looking at movies before I caugh them. I understand youtube uses, Flash - is there a Flash cache where those movies are stored?

The sad thing is, I just reformatted my HD and here they are looking at stuff w/ a clean HD - hopefully no spyware junk downloaded on to my system.


----------



## Simplehelp (Aug 10, 2006)

Sounds like you have it well in hand. Besides, using my Mac I really don't worry about spyware very much. 

Yes youtube uses Flash, but they're also pretty good about making sure there's no porn available on their site, so I wouldn't worry too much about clearing a flash cache. There are settings saved in:

/Users/username/Library/Preferences/Macromedia Flash Player/macromedia.com/support/flashplayer/sys/ - you'll see stuff like #youtube.com #comcast.net etc. You can safely delete those (but keep the ones for the sites you actually use). 

Ross


----------



## internetman (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks. Hopefully its all out! They were actually viewing um people having s*x on youtube - so it was actually nude stuff - but still I don't like to have movies like those on my computer. Thanks again.


----------

